
Craigslist Agrees to Curb Prostitution Ads - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/07/technology/internet/07craigslist.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin
======
kqr2
This could be a good opportunity for someone to take over this market from
Craig's List.

Maybe an 'uncraigslist.com' : a site willing to do everything the normal
Craig's List won't.

~~~
omnipath
Basing a business on an illegal activity isn't the wisest thing in the world
to do.

~~~
cabalamat
Then host the site in a country where prostitution is legal.

~~~
kqr2
According to the article:

 _Early this year, the attorney general of Connecticut, Richard Blumenthal,
representing 40 states, sent a letter to Craigslist demanding that it purge
the site of such material and better enforce its own rules against illegal
activity, including prostitution._

Craig's List _voluntarily_ decided to curb the ads. Although they received a
letter, it doesn't mean that they violated the law or were committing illegal
acts themselves.

US newspapers have had these types of escort ads for a long time so I'm not
sure why it would be illegal to do online.

------
JulianMorrison
Hacker News, step into the vacant market!

------
vaksel
there goes 50% of craigslist traffic

~~~
Hexstream
All traffic is not worth the same to Craigslist.

[edited for clarity, there was an unintended double-meaning]

------
joem
My roommate is a prostitute who advertises on Craigslist, and it basically
slowed her down for one day, because she didn't have enough money in her
checking account.

That is now fixed. Business as usual... for $10/ad ...

------
alecco
"[...] and that's how the cyber-pimps took over until now."

